

T-shirts are currency - gandalfgeek
http://blog.vivekhaldar.com/post/19222915731/t-shirts-are-currency

======
andrewpi
Are t-shirts really analogous to currency? Generally they are only transferred
once (from the company to the individual) and usually if they are worn they'll
lose all further transfer value.

